# Lighting for 5gallon Planted Tank



## BuddhaBoy (Jun 12, 2014)

Finnex fugray 16inch.

That should do the trick


----------



## desertfish24 (Jun 23, 2014)

Daylight CFL's if your on a budget. I have 2 13w daylight cfls and one 15w walmart flourescent over a ten gallon and it appears like its working for me.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

desertfish24 said:


> Daylight CFL's if your on a budget. I have 2 13w daylight cfls and one 15w walmart flourescent over a ten gallon and it appears like its working for me.


+1 this, though I got my lights (6500k 13w cfls) from home depot, 4 pack cost less than buying 1 'plant growing cfl bulb' from most places.
I have 1 in a desk lamp over a 3g bubble bowl, 2 in a tall lamp over a 2g cookie jar, 2x in a 10g hood like (without the hood) on a 10g, 3x with 3x clamp on work lamp reflectors on a 20g long (1 per every 10") and 1 in a clamp on work lamp reflector over a 7g cube.


----------



## dcutl002 (Apr 8, 2014)

I agree with the Finnex suggestion, but if you are on a tight budget you can look at aquatraders for a nice fixture like this one: http://www.aquatraders.com/LED-Aquarium-Lighting-Beamswork-Tropical-Fish-p/56322.htm


----------



## dcharlton75 (May 25, 2014)

Thank you all for the suggestions! I actually have a 5 gallon and a 10 gallon that I need to upgrade the lighting on. This gives me some great options! Going to get the Finnex on my 5 gallon and try some DIY on my 10 gallon! Thanks to all!!!


----------



## Katey (Mar 17, 2013)

Go to Walmart, and buy two of the clip on desk lamps in black! Then, go to the light bulb section, and look for daylight LED screw in bulbs, 60 or 90 watts. I have them over my ten, and the plants do great!


----------



## TECKSPEED (Jan 2, 2013)

I would try the finnex on your 10 and diy on your 5 thus way if you want to expand and focus on a bigger tank the 5 gallon is easy to take down you know? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## dcharlton75 (May 25, 2014)

More great responses! I really appreciate everyone's input on this ! I will post pics of both tanks as soon as I get them sorted out! I wish I was a talented aquascaper but my tanks don't look anything like I envision! Haahaaa or I get overwhelmed and frustrated and just start plugging stuff where I have room 
My 10 gallon is a halfmoon and I hate the height, distortion of the views and the challenge of fitting things things so it looks good from all angles..... and the dang giant Fluval internal filter I invested in...... sigh. Sorry for my rant! I love my fishes but.... *feeling overwhelmed at the moment*


----------



## 35ppt (Feb 24, 2014)

dcharlton75 said:


> More great responses! I really appreciate everyone's input on this ! I will post pics of both tanks as soon as I get them sorted out! I wish I was a talented aquascaper but my tanks don't look anything like I envision! Haahaaa or I get overwhelmed and frustrated and just start plugging stuff where I have room
> My 10 gallon is a halfmoon and I hate the height, distortion of the views and the challenge of fitting things things so it looks good from all angles..... and the dang giant Fluval internal filter I invested in...... sigh. Sorry for my rant! I love my fishes but.... *feeling overwhelmed at the moment*


I am the same way about planting; feels overwhelming at times.

Is a halfmoon the same as a bowfront tank? I think bowfronts look cool but never actually seen one in RL with plants & fish, so I don't know how much distortion there is.


----------



## dbw27 (May 19, 2014)

I am also looking for lighting for a small tank (5.5 gallons). The problem with the clip on lights is that they are ugly and do not look good in like the kitchen or something. I myself do not have money for the Finnex right now.

I am curious: AquaAurora, you said this, "2x in a 10g hood like (without the hood) on a 10g." How do you have a hood like thing without the hood? I am wondering if this looks better.

Thanks!

dbw


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

Check out ZooMed single or double Deep Dome fixture (Amazon, Ozbo, etc.) to use with the cheap CFL bulbs - looks much better then 'brooder" clamp on lights, and not that much more expensive.
Many mounting options.

v3


----------

